# Tortoise Photography



## prominent-beats (Mar 12, 2013)

I love my little ones <3

Squirt, my big girl (bright red lil girl)
Iggy, yellow colored red footed tortoise (just got him a couple weeks ago, and his shell fungus is clearing up nicely!)
Koopa, the little yellow foot I had for about eight months. He was sick from the day I got him. RIP <3


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Mar 12, 2013)

Beautiful babies and wonderful photography!!!


----------



## Torts4Life! (Mar 12, 2013)

Adorable Photos!! You're a great photographer with very cute tortoises!!


----------



## wellington (Mar 12, 2013)

Very nice photos. Sorry for the loss of your little one, Koopa.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 12, 2013)

Wonderful pictures


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 12, 2013)

I live the phot shoot! My favorite us the one with the sunflower.


----------



## mainey34 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you for sharing..


----------



## Blakem (Mar 12, 2013)

Love the photos! I hope I can do some of these in the near future.


----------



## summonerofdoubt (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice!


----------

